# WTH is wrong with the pink panther?



## tpete69 (Jun 20, 2011)

Alright so here's the story
Me and my buddy's went riding the night before last and somehow i had a leak in my airbox and it filled up with water and went down the engine breathing tube and it got all in my engine. I rode it with water in it for like an hour not noticing it and brought it home. The next day i went to unload it of the trailer and the engine almost locked up so i took the cover off the airbox and it was filled up with water so i took the airbox off and started it and probably a gallon of water/mud came out the breathing tube so i revd all of it out and cleaned out the carb and put it back together and took it for a ride and now it wont rev all the way and the top speed is like 25 in 5th gear. im thinking there's water in the oil and engine and that's why its doing that but i thought that there would be white junk in the oil if there was water and junk in it
so can anyone help me or give me some ideas to get it running right and if this helps it's a 2003 honda foreman 450s


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

It's probably over filled with oil/water and the crankshaft is swimming in oil/ water


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

The oil gets frothy after water is in it. And yea it changes to a whitish color. If there was a lot of water in your air box it def got down in the cylinders. Can't see why it wouldn't have hydro locked though.

Change the oil immediately. If it looks like you took white and chocolate cake mix it got water in it.

Is your exhaust blowing smoke now?




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

sea foam is ur friend along with some oil changes and flush the carb out and rev the f*** out of it .. thats just my oppion as well as what i did when i had my honda..


----------



## tpete69 (Jun 20, 2011)

na it's not blowing any white or black smoke out and the dipstick looks like it has good oil in it and the level is just under full


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Drain the oil regardless.






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## tpete69 (Jun 20, 2011)

Alright man thanks imma try and get it going good tomorrow ill let yall know how it does


----------



## tpete69 (Jun 20, 2011)

ok instead of doing like 3 oil changes i was reading earlier and i saw that you can put diesel in and pull start it a couple times but not crank it to flush it out and then put the new oil in after you change out the diesel a couple of times.. what do you guys think about that?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

The diesel WILL help get the water out faster and clean everything up while it's in there....BUT be aware that diesel can also wash the grease outta your bearings at the same time. I've washed a 650 brute motor out with diesel a couple times before with no negative results, but definitely something I thought you should be aware of.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> The diesel WILL help get the water out faster and clean everything up while it's in there....BUT be aware that diesel can also wash the grease outta your bearings at the same time. I've washed a 650 brute motor out with diesel a couple times before with no negative results, but definitely something I thought you should be aware of.
> 
> -Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


Agreed. Don't overdo it though. We mostly saved the diesel wash for emergencies. 

The reason I keep saying get the oil out is if there's water in it, rust will attack that smoothly polished inside of a motor and that's a very very bad thing my friend. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=sunkbikerecoverysteps


----------



## peeler613 (Mar 13, 2012)

I use disele to clean water out of my little 300 sounds like trash in carb run some seafoam in her


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> The diesel WILL help get the water out faster and clean everything up while it's in there....BUT be aware that diesel can also wash the grease outta your bearings at the same time. I've washed a 650 brute motor out with diesel a couple times before with no negative results, but definitely something I thought you should be aware of.
> 
> -Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


I have never seen any motor bearings with grease on them. As far as I know, oil is what lubricates bearings inside of motor.

To the OP...if there isnt any water in your oil, then dont worry with changing it unless you just want to. It seems like you may have gotten trash in your carb and thats the reason for it not running right.


----------

